
The JavaScript Trap - userbinator
https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/javascript-trap.html
======
anigbrowl
Good article. the timestamp is from 1st January; I wonder why the date of
publication isn't included in the text. I wasted several minutes trying to
figure out whether this was a new or old article.

